# How Do You Complete A Long-Distance Sell?



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

How do buyers & sellers (individuals, not dealers) safely conduct transactions over long distances?

I've got my 23RS for sale and listed it on craigslist. A buyer showed some interest, but because he's located about 1000 miles away could not view the camper personally, but I sent photos. We negotiated a selling price, which included us meeting about halfway to make the actual exchange. This all happened via email. When I asked for a deposit on the camper, I presume the buyer thought it was a scam, because I haven't heard back from him.

If the buyer had been local, I would still have required a deposit to hold the camper until the transaction could be completed. So from my point of view, the separation distance should not matter; the first person who shows me the money gets the camper (or whatever the items for sale is). And I'm not willing to drive 500 miles towing a camper without having some money up front.

This brings up at least a couple of questions:
1. In today's internet scam world, is it unreasonable to ask for deposits to hold items?
2. Assuming the meeting took place, what's the best method of exchange? We were going to meet on a weekend, so there probably would not have been a means of verifying a cashiers check, and I'm not crazy about the idea of traveling home with a large amount of cash.

For those of you who've made such long-distance sells, how did you do it? Anyone have advice?


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

I personally don't mind driving so if I had to bring it to him yes I would want a deposit first and PayPal would work for that. I sold one Outback to a guy in NC who drove up and paid cash. I sold a boat to a guy in VA that asked if he could pay the whole thing with PayPal. I told him sure at least that way I know the funds are good. I didn't mind paying the fees. Its tough today. Just watch your back.

Good Luck
John


----------



## webeopelas (Mar 11, 2006)

It is hard these days.

Cashiers checks are easily counterfeit, cash can be a hassle, and who wants to pay you the whole thing before hand?

I thought Pay Pal also had a service that was basically an "escrow". The buyer puts money into an account you can see, so you know the funds are valid, but final payment to you has to be authorized by the buyer.

Still not ideal, but if you have a phone with wireless internet, could work out that when you meet, the buyer authorizes release of the funds.


----------



## Patty (Mar 4, 2010)

I bought my 23RS off Craigslist about 200 miles away. I looked at 2 in LA in one day. I thought I was going to buy the 21rs until I saw the 23rs which was 2 years newer and 2 ft longer for $1000 more with an electric hitch too. So I saw mine and met the people I was dealing with. You get a feel for each other that way. I don't think asking for a deposit is unreasonable especially if you are traveling 500 miles to meet them. I was surprised that I wasn't asked for a deposit when I decided to buy mine. I did go the next week to pick it up. I gave some cash and a credit union check. They were going to hold the pink slip until the check cleared. I told them that that was OK but that the check was made out to them and the money was already out of my acct. They gave me the pink slip the same day. That would be another option for you. I figure that if it doesn't work out, they aren't the right buyer. If it feels hinkey it probably is. Trust your gut. 
The 23RS is a great trailer. Somebody will want it soon!


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Another SCAM you hear about is that you ask X amount for the trailer. The guy agrees to everything and states "lets meet in between our two locations", so you drive the 500 miles. You two meet and he looks at the trailer and he says "well this and that doesn't look right or i was expecting better oe something"... turns extremely picky ... and eventually offers you 1.5K less...

So now you have been driving 10 hours, used $120 in gas one way, and now have to decide to go all the way back home towing an unsold trailer or sell at a reduced amount. Apparently statistically - folks are selling at a reduced amount just to not have to drive all the way back.

Personally - its a good trailer -- just continue to hold out for a local purchase. You will make more and be happier.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I have bought and sold long distance a few times. All were started via e-mail but once it looked good I asked for a number to call. Once you get a feel for them by talking to them you can decide how to move forward. I sold my last trailer to someone that was 500 miles away. I agreed to drive 200 so they only had 600 miles round trip. I asked for cash which they agreed to. This led to a very funny part of the sale. They did not know how to carry that much money and wrapped it in brown paper, then duct taped it closed. I asked why and they said they did not want it to look like drug money if stopped. I told them no it does not look like drug money but it sure looks like drugs! The look on their face when they realized what they did was priceless.

E-mail and ask for a phone number to talk about the sale.


----------



## TN Campers (Jan 31, 2005)

Good suggestions all.

I had gone as far in the deal as I was going to go without talking over the phone, just to try and increase my trust level. I had requested that the deposit be made via PayPal, but I was unaware they had some sort of "escrow" capability...I'll check further into that for future reference.

But on the other side of the fence, I too might be hesitant to send deposit money to an individual a long distance away. I've bought a couple of long-distance vehicles sight unseen off Ebay, but always through established dealers with positive feedback. Working with individuals is a more risky proposition and requires a higher level of trust on both sides, so I think phone communication is a must.

Face-to-face certainly seems the best way to go, but as the ?old? saying goes, Sellers Can't Always Be Choosers.


----------



## K. Smith (May 25, 2009)

I once found a ridiculously good deal on a one year old Rockwood Roo on Craig's list. The trailer was around Topeka, KS (300 miles away). I called the seller and told him I would like to give him $1000 deposit and the rest when I picked it up in two weeks, which was the soonest I could make the trip. He said he was just wanting to sell it quickly and declined the offer.

I ended up driving to Topeka anyway because that's where I bought our Outback. It was a similar "sight unseen" deal, but we got a good deal for a well kept and non abused camper. I "PayPal" sent a deposit on it.

I think asking for a deposit is reasonable.

Kevin


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

I'd ask for a deposit that will cover your gas, etc. That seems reasonable.


----------

